# Any (easy!) way to speed up a rotisserie motor?



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I am using a rotisserie motor to provide some motion in one of my props (I am just wanting it to bump some doors), but t is decidedly very slow! Very very slow!

Is there any way to easily open a motor like that and re-gear it for a faster rotation speed?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, not really. Most of those motors I have seen are built somewhat like a watch. They have a certain set of specialty gears in special positions and everything is pretty unique to that motor / manufacturer. You can't really go in and just start swapping parts and make it work.

You might try a different type of motor like a windshield wiper motor - which might just provide more speed to start with, or could increase speed with increasing voltage - at least to a point.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks - increasing voltage is not really an option but might look at other motors.

The current plan "B" would be to custom build a plywood cam to fit on the rotisserie prongs. I may not get a "faster" bump, but I can at least get a "bigger" bump (right now the prongs push the door as they travel by, but there is not a lot of "delta" in the prongs as they are now).


----------

